# Thanks for haven Me!



## MsHellLove (Nov 22, 2019)

Is there lighting that combats pest?


----------



## Nizza (Nov 22, 2019)

There aren't lights that scare away pests "It is important to note that yellow bug lamps do not repel or eliminate insects, they are merely less visually stimulating to them. " I pulled that from a website.
There are lights that attract pests though, and fry them

The idea with light and insects is that some bugs think the light is the moon, and go towards it. With a grow room, I don't see you using all yellow light to avoid attracting insects. There are alot of other ways to help prevent insects other than light though.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome aboard @MsHellLove


----------



## MsHellLove (Nov 27, 2019)

Nizza said:


> There aren't lights that scare away pests "It is important to note that yellow bug lamps do not repel or eliminate insects, they are merely less visually stimulating to them. " I pulled that from a website.
> There are lights that attract pests though, and fry them
> 
> The idea with light and insects is that some bugs think the light is the moon, and go towards it. With a grow room, I don't see you using all yellow light to avoid attracting insects. There are alot of other ways to help prevent insects other than light though.


Thx 4 yur input and no wont be using yellow light just blue and red
Chowz
Slayer


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 30, 2019)

elsatom87 said:


> welcome here


Welcome to Roll It Up @elsatom87


----------

